# poor nemo



## nemo101 (Jul 11, 2007)

i have what i think is a 40 gallon tank with a variety of fish in there. among them are a black moor, 2 fancy goldfish, 1 gold fish, 2 sharks, an alge eater, and 2 frogs, and just recently added like 4-6 blue gill (medium, small)... they have been in there for about a week now and for the first couple days i kept an eye on em.. making sure they didn't maime my fish. but i guess i was wrong because my 2 fancy goldfish have been maimed badly. i am very sure it was one of the blue gill because all the other fish i have had since i got them 2.. one of them just have chunks of tail and fins missing but the other one has chunks taken out of his fins and tail, and seems to b mamed on both sides of him.... ( like his outer layer of gills.. he's not moving very well but is moving very slowly for the past 4 hours. i had recently when found this out tonight. took both fish out and isolated them in a separate tank with a bubbler and decor... i don't know if there is a way to help nurse them back to heath or if there's n e thing i can do to make them all better... n e input and help would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Blue Gill can be aggresive in aquariums of that size.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

it sounds like ur tank is overcrowded....... not trying to be mean....
were the frogs by any chance african clawed frogs?


----------



## nemo101 (Jul 11, 2007)

poopadadoop said:


> it sounds like ur tank is overcrowded....... not trying to be mean....
> were the frogs by any chance african clawed frogs?


 nope just african dworf frogs.. u can get them at walmart or meijer.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank is definitely overcrowded (IMO was overcrowded BEFORE the bluegills) and as was noted, bluegills can get agressive in small tanks.... adding decent sized fish to that tank at once may also have stessed things (poor water quality lowers the fishes immunes systems...)

But I suspect that your right - this was outright physical violence -- those are very mis-matched fishes that do not belong in the same tank - putting them together is like locking a kitten in the parakeet cage - eventually your gonna find bloody feathers...

Right now I would start daily partial water changes on the tank with the injured fish (and I would add aquarium salt, melafix and pimafix at each water change - and water conditioner of course).

I would also remove the sunfish from the community tank.
They should be moved to a tank of their own.
*THEY SHOULD NOT BE RETURNED TO THE WILD !!!*
(They have now been exposed to goldfish and tropical fish pathogens, and could contaminate your local pond/stream/lake - if they contract a pathogen that your local fish have no resistance to, you could kill an entire pond full of fish by returning them to the wild )
If you can not provide a proper home for them you shoud humanely euthanise them.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I totally agree with redpaulhus. I have kept several types of wild natives that I have collected. And Blue Gill can be pretty dang visious. Sorry to say, but your poor Goldies didnt stand a chance. Use the salt at a teaspoon per gal, add the melafix, and feed them very small amounts 3-4 times a day, as little protien foods as possible. More veggie/spirolina foods, it is easier on their digestive systems, and one less thing for their bodys to deal with while healing. But not 100% veggie, give them a small meal of brine shrimp every 3-4 days.


----------

